# How to re-add TS4K to Google Home



## crazy_vag (Nov 17, 2003)

My TS4K was working fine, but showed up offline in Google Home app. I couldn't configure it to be default over my chromecast, so decided to remove it. Now it seems there's no option to add it back in. 

TS4K works fine, but casting no longer works.

How do I fix that?


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Reboot the device


----------



## crazy_vag (Nov 17, 2003)

Nope. Didn't help. How does one trigger the "Google Assistant" pairing?


----------

